
Meet the Spies Doing the NSA's Dirty Work - geekfactor
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/11/21/the_obscure_fbi_team_that_does_the_nsa_dirty_work?page=full
======
skue
I read this the other day and am surprised to discover it's only getting
posted to HN now. Thanks for posting it. This is a story that should be
getting a lot more attention.

Sadly, there are still a lot of voters in the states who embrace American
exceptionalism and are perfectly content with an NSA that targets foreigners
so long as it keeps us safe. But it's another thing entirely for the FBI to
turn around and deploy that same technology on its own citizens.

The FBI has a long history of abusing power, and they're not exactly popular
with the political base of either pole. Their role in this needs to be
included within the national discussion.

